# What's up with the BD bikes in the "Hot Deals" page?



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I was scanning the Hot Deals page and noticed that the BD bikes seemed to be priced differently.

A 2005 Le Champion Team is $1895 but if you go directly to the website you can get a 2007 Le Champion Team for $1595?


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Must be an old link. The Hot Deals page takes you to the 2005 model and the Bikesdirect link is for the 2007 model. Maybe they need to update the Hot Buys section?


----------



## RImike (Jul 10, 2007)

The difference is $300, which one you buying?


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Lifelover won't be buying a bike from BD. He is a BD hater.


----------



## RImike (Jul 10, 2007)

I know he's a BD basher. Thats why the little green sarcastic guy is rolling his eyes.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

sonex305 said:


> Lifelover won't be buying a bike from BD. He is a BD hater.



Dude! You got it all wrong! I love BD! I have spent many happy hours discussing them!

If I find one cheap enough ($100 range) I plan on buying a BD frameset.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

And we have spent many happy hours reading your replies.


----------

